

Telex.cc: a new ISP-based anti-censorship network - mjdwitt
https://telex.cc

======
mjdwitt
While the name seems like a poor choice given all of the previous technology
like telegraphic exchanges, this research project looks interesting. Capable
of transferring HD flash video through real-world firewalls in place in China,
it looks like a promising alternative to proxy servers and Tor networks. Its
reliance on the benevolence of a centralized ISP, however, is a pretty obvious
weakness.

